
This guy rap-pitched his product and got viral - akubonin
https://twitter.com/ProductHunt/status/927611573824241664
======
akubonin
This guy from Berlin invented a music app and created a rap-pitch video, where
he is using his app and rapping about his project. And doing it not only fun,
but also rather sharp and straight to the point. A few days after, the story
was picked up by Product Hunt, who named it "The Best Demo Video Ever". After
the Product Hunt's mention the video is getting viral with a lot of
influencers reposting and commenting on it. It looks like the lucky dude is
going to have his exit soon...

